# Women Who've Had "Natural IVF" - £200 Fee.



## Eimear1981

I am looking for women who had "natural IVF" (where no drugs or hormones are used to stimulate the ovaries and a woman's cycle is tracked/a single egg is harvested), for a national newspaper feature about this sort of fertility treatment.
Interested in hearing from women who successfully conceived and also those who didn't despite spending a lot of money on it.
There is a £200 thank you fee for taking part (phone interview and having a recent photo taken) paid when the article is published, happy to credit relevant clinics, charities etc...also.
A full readback of quotes will be given.
Please contact me on [email protected] if you are interested or have any queries.
Thanks.


----------

